# 2018 Cannondale Monterra 2



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Been enjoying my Monterra 2 for a couple of months now and am very impressed with the bike overall. I see and feel the sense of adding one to your fleet, self shuttles, recovery days, exploration, with a trailer a great trail build/maintenance bike, and an absolutely blast to ride. 

If ridden aggressively can give you quite a workout, I often max out 20 mph limiter and spin, with weight of bike, 3.0 tires and engine resistance you will feel the burn! One of the biggest blasts is going up technical single track and climbing normally DH runs. Seriously everyone one should give one a chance adds another element to Mtn biking and all pluses!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree, they are fun. Glad you’re enjoying yours.


----------

